# Buch / Illustrator / Druckaufbereitung



## Lukas (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes Buch für Illustrator, in dem auch beschrieben wird, wie man Bilder richtig für den Druck auf- und vorbereitet.

Kann Jemand bitte ein gutes Buch empfehlen?

Viele Grüße

Lukas


----------



## Beppone (29. März 2007)

Hallo Lukas,

was meinst du mit "Bilder"? Pixelorientierte Bilder, z.B. Fotos, oder vektorbasierte Grafiken?

Fotos werden gar nicht mit Illustrator aufbereitet, sondern mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, wie Photoshop.

Bei vektorbasierenden Grafiken gelten keine anderen Regeln, als für die gesamte Illustrator Datei. Besonderheiten je nach Druckverfahren liegen z.B. in den Farben, die du passend anlegen mußt (Farbwerteatlas!), in der Beschnittzugabe bei angeschnittenen Motiven oder in Linienstärken, die Mindestwerte erreichen müssen.

Werd' doch mal konkreter 

Gruß


----------

